# CCRR coaches



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi All,

Well, between Dave Fletcher and myself we have a need for some CCRR coaches - it looks like that wish will be granted!   I also would add that these coaches are short ones and thus perfrct for G scale railroads!  As such I am very hopeful that Doug Bronson will have a lot of sales - I add that I have no connection with him.

Doug at Bronson Tate  has been talking to he blog site at  'One to Twenty Point me' : rather than copy it have a look at the site - here is a link.

http://120pointme.blogspot.com/


Baggae 2 by the way is the short version.

For more information on coaches  have a look at the site bult and run by Hayes Hendricks site on coaches of  both the DSP & CCRR, and the when they merged to become  to the C&S.

That is at     http://www.midcontinent.org/rollingstock/CandS/cc-passenger/index.htm


----------



## jlyans (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter,
So are those CCRR coaches on 1:20.me? They look to be the standard Chile Coach length. BTW, they look great. I love Doug's kits.
John


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By jlyans on 03/20/2008 10:16 AM
Peter,
So are those CCRR coaches on 1:20.me? They look to be the standard Chile Coach length. BTW, they look great. I love Doug's kits.
John

Hi John, 

NO, the D&RGW ones are there and there is some 'text' re the CCRR ones, there will eventually be 4 (short) coaches and 1 (short) baggae car that being #2,  to go with the long one (#1) that is already available.


They are one Hayes's site though, at          http://www.midcontinent.org/rollingstock/CandS/cc-passenger/index.htm.


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys,

I would like to stick my two cents in. Doug bronsons kits are far superior to most anything I have ever built. He includes brass hinges for the doors, great packing, and parts that really really fit well. I have built his duckbill coach, SPC caboose, and just did finish his drug store. I am working on his General store right now. Heck, even his out house is a great kit.

And no, he is not my brother nor do I own any part of his business. He is a modeler and business man. period. And a darn good one of each.

Rich Schiffman
[email protected]


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

To clarify, the coaches shown on the 20.3me site look to be proposed modification kits for the AMS cars by Rio Grande Models in the UK..alternative sides to replace the AMS car sides...cool idea. I'm sure they'll tell us more shortly over at 20.me

The CCRR coaches are not all short coaches. there are two short coaches, 30'9" over end sills (total car length about 34"). There are two long coaches 35' 2" over end sills (approx 39" total) and one short baggage car which is only 26' over end sills. That one is totally cute! 

The 4 coaches are all arched window type, duck bills. These will be the last duck bills we do for some time. The long coaches are about the size of the Carter Bros coaches we did..13 window type. These are a shorter car than the AMS car, all being 1870s and early 1880s. The body sizes are comparable at the same width and height, but not as long, and they sit much lower on their trucks. 

Here's a view of the short coach version, the long coach is 2 windows longer.










David.


----------

